# Web Development > HTML & CSS Browser Independent Coding

## 3roses

I have used some html code in a java program. It is running correctly in Netscape and Firefox, but not in Internet Explorer. How can i modify the html code so that it runs in all the browsers. Is there any coding standards?

----------


## psuresh1982

Some coding standards are there. For example if you use 

```

```

----------


## psuresh1982

Some problem in my previous post...I don't know why it is showing like that...
Here is my answer....

Some coding standards are there. For example if you use "table border=0 width=1000 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0" like this, it is working perfectly in IE but not in firefox.

So if you use "table border=0 style="width:1000px" cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0" like this, it will work in IE and Firefox. So you need to check all the place you are using the correct syntax.

I give just only one example...If you work with that you can find more...

------------------
suresh

----------


## 3roses

Thank You. But still i didnt understand anything. can u explain it better?

----------


## psuresh1982

IE - like your spoken english (you can make mistake..It is not bother about that. That's why it is called user friendly)
Firefox - grammatical english (It is like a strict english teacher)

--------------------
suresh

----------


## peeyush_jain

Hell Friend, the browser compatibility issue is not only with ,its the issue with most of the developer. So as much try to use CSS class to set the controls property because the IE and firefox have different implmentation of pixels and points.'
and if you could not resolve the issue then make a code for browser specific

----------


## modatish

hmmm good one , thanks

----------

